# Opening a Unix Executable File?



## abby1013 (May 5, 2011)

So I have a file with no extension that says it is a Unix Executable File. It is a backup from an iPod I backed up years ago and I have forgotten what I did to let me see the invisible files to get at my music. Anyway, when I try to open it Terminal pops up and says 

Last login: Tue Sep 29 16:08:38 on console
/Volumes/._ABBY\'S\ IPOD ; exit;
Abbys-Computer-2:~ abbyn10$ /Volumes/._ABBY\'S\ IPOD ; exit;
-bash: /Volumes/._ABBY'S IPOD: cannot execute binary file
logout

[Process completed]

I really don't know my way around Terminal. Does anyone know how to open this thing?


----------



## cwbravo (Jun 9, 2011)

along the same lines, trying to open an old system sound file from OS9 but getting unix executable file.  Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 9, 2011)

When you say "open an old system sound file", what, exactly, are you trying to open it _with_?

Do you want to edit it?  Listen to it?  What you intend to do with the file is going to determine which program you _open_ it with.


----------



## cwbravo (Jun 9, 2011)

I double click on it and allow the computer to try to open it to play.  I would like to save them in another format if possible and play on itunes-like players.  As they were system sounds that I could assign to different functions, having that option would also be nice but not necessary.  Some of the files are from 1987  Kind - unix exec. file  Type FSSD, creator SFX!.   Type and creator I don't completely know about.
Thanks


----------



## cynluv (Jun 14, 2011)

Did anyone get the solution to opening the unix executable files. I have the same problem. 

I'm trying to transfer QT Player Documents (music imported with Final Cut Pro) on my G4 OS 9 over to my new iMac......I saved the QT documents to a thumb drive but the iMac won't open with the message "cannot open Unix Executable files"....I'd really appreciate if someone knew how to get these in my iMac so i can use with Final Cut Studio. thanks.

Cynthia


----------



## MisterMe (Jun 14, 2011)

cwbravo said:


> I double click on it and allow the computer to try to open it to play.  I would like to save them in another format if possible and play on itunes-like players.  As they were system sounds that I could assign to different functions, having that option would also be nice but not necessary.  Some of the files are from 1987  Kind - unix exec. file  Type FSSD, creator SFX!.   Type and creator I don't completely know about.
> Thanks


The file in question is a sound file that was created by an application named *SoundEdit*. The most recent version of *SoundEdit* was *SoundEdit 16* which still listed at the link for sale. However, FSSD files are listed as belonging to *SoundEdit 2.0.5*. Therefore, there is on guarantee that the older format is compatible with the last iteration of the application. The last owner of the application was Macromedia, now Adobe. Perhaps an Adobe sound editor can edit or play the file. Perhaps, *Shockwave* can play it.

Whether anything can play it or not, at least you now know what the file is.


----------



## gerryu21220 (Jul 30, 2011)

I too have found all of my multi-track SoundEdit 16 v2 files have suddenly been changed to UNIX executable files.  SoundEdit no longer can open any of them since moving the files to a new external hard drive.  I had to copy all the files to some Windows laptops quickly before the old drive died, and then move them all back to the new drive.

They were fine just a few months ago.  Is there any hope of recovering these files to work with SoundEdit 16 again?  This is nearly 10 years worth of audio mixing that is now useless!  I still use SE16 on a regular basis because there is nothing comparable that can do what SE16 can.  It's the only reason I still use OS 9 at all.


iMac G4 flat panel 1.25 GHz PowerPC, 1 GB DDR SDRAM, running 10.4 (for OS 9 access) and 10.5


----------



## MisterMe (Jul 31, 2011)

Open the files from within the application.


----------



## gerryu21220 (Jul 31, 2011)

Tried that.  SoundEdit 16 would not even show the files in the "Open" dialog box.  In fact, a couple of times the dialog box got stuck, and I had to force quit.


----------



## MisterMe (Jul 31, 2011)

Add a compatible extension and try again.


----------



## gerryu21220 (Jul 31, 2011)

That didn't work either.  The multi-track SE16 files don't even appear in the "open" dialog box, with or without a .SE16 extension.  Is there another?

One discovery I've made is that the original files, which had been transferred to a Windows laptop drive from the failing external drive are still there, and SE16 can still open them.  Seems to be a problem with copying the files from the laptop to the new external drive.  Something gets lost along the way.  However, by connecting to the laptop through the iMac to access the originals, and _then_ transferring them to the new drive, replacing the existing files that didn't copy correctly, *through the Mac's Finder* fixed them!  Thank heavens I didn't delete them from the laptop!  Now, this new external network server drive automatically backs itself up to a second drive in the case, so now I should be good.


----------

